# Brauchen dringend hilfe!



## Guest (23. Mai 2007)

hey.. ne freundin und ich haben da so nen problem.. wir können diese aufgabe irgendwie nicht lösen..
wäre cool, wenn ihr uns helfen könntet...


Wortlängen

Behauptung:
zur zeit goethes waren im durchschnitt die worte in der deutschen sprache länger als heute

Aufgabe:
überprüfe diese behauptung mithilfe eines programmes, das in der lage ist, bei beliebigen texten die durchscnittliche wortlänge zu ermitteln. lasse dann dieses programm mit unterschiedlichen texten laufen, um die obrige behauptung zu untersuchen. stelle das ergebnis übersichtlich dar. 

hilfe:

1) es liegt keine ceasar- und auch keine vignereverschlüsselung vor
2) man könnte eventuell reihungen gebrauchen. hier noch mal ein wichtigsten regel für reihungen:

eine reihung von buchstaben wird wie folgt definiert:

char[]Zeichenkette = new char [37];

int [] Zahlen = new int[37];

double []Prozente = new double [37];

zugriff auf elemente eines arrays:

int i = Zahlen[23];

oder

Zahlen[23]=a;

3) man kann lange texte in textAreas verwalten. markiert man in einer textverabreitung eine langen text komlett und kopiert ihn über die zwischenablage, dann kann man den text in der textarea einsetzen.
der text in einer textarea kann mit getText() als string herausgeholt werden.


sooo, das war die  aufgabe. wäre echt cool, wenn ihr uns helfen könntet.. vielen dank  
bitten um eine komplette lösung...

liebe grüße


----------



## martram (23. Mai 2007)

Ja, wer hätte wohl nicht gern, dass einem andere das Programm/die Hausaufgaben machen... Sinn eines und insbesondere dieses Forums ist es aber, bei Problemen zu unterstützen, nicht die Aufgabe zu delegieren. 

Schwer ist die Aufgabe nun auch nicht - wo ist denn euer Problem, welche Ansätze habt ihr schon?


----------



## MasterEvil (23. Mai 2007)

*Hrrhrr* Garnicht dreist oder?
Ich will ja nicht sarkistisch klingen, aber ich bräuchte auch noch ein Kundenverwaltungssystem, um so mehr Funktionen um so besser!
Bitte auch um eine komplette Lösung


----------



## SlaterB (23. Mai 2007)

'reihungen' = Arrays? lustig

besonders aber: 
'es liegt keine ceasar- und auch keine vignereverschlüsselung vor '

puh, zum Glück muss man die Texte auch nicht aus einer Schatzkiste im Meer holen
sondern kann sich auf die Aufgabe konzentrieren


----------



## madboy (23. Mai 2007)

> es liegt keine ceasar- und auch keine vignereverschlüsselung vor


was hat denn das überhaupt mit der Wortlänge zu tun :bahnhof: 



> Zahlen[23]=a;


 :shock: 

ein Tip trotzdem noch: ihr braucht keine "Reihungen". String#length() tuts auch.


----------



## solnze (23. Mai 2007)

zumindest die zeit nehmen und 

http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic16931_vor-ersten-posten-bitte-lesen.html

lesen.

trotzdem eine kleine hilfe damit du weisst wie du anfangen koenntest.

pruefe zunaechst mal in welcher form die texte vorliegen.

zB sie liegen als .txt datei vor.

also, musst du diese texte von einer file einlesen. dazu gibt es massig literatur und auch sowohl in diesem forum als auf der standard open book seite (javainsel) gute loesungsansaetze.

sobald du auf den text in java zugreifen kannst musst du ueberlegen wie ich erkenne wo ein wort anfaengt und wo es aufhoert. was ist zwischen jedem wort?
richtig ein leerzeichen. 
also sofern du zeilenweise einliest, kann man die zeile in einen string umwandeln und diesen splitten und zwar nach leerzeichen. 
dann haste die einzelnen woerter in dieser zeile.
und davon kann man ja dann die laenge feststellen.

usw
usw.


----------



## Leroy42 (23. Mai 2007)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 'reihungen' = Arrays? lustig



Das war nun mal das Ausscheidungsprodukt (von) Eindeutschungsfanatiker(n).


----------



## Jango (23. Mai 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hey.. ne freundin und ich haben da so nen problem.. wir können diese aufgabe irgendwie nicht lösen..



Lass mich raten - der Lehrer hat euch garnichts beigebracht, weil er es selber nicht weiß - stimmts?
Die Aufgabe ist nicht schwer, das stimmt - aber eine Hello World-Anwendung ist es auch nicht mehr. Also müsst ihr das Thema schonmal durchgenommen haben. 
Ich hab mal einen klugen Satz in irgendeiner Signatur gelesen, der da hieß: "Programmieren lernt man nur durch programmieren". Und ich ergänze: "...und nicht durchs Faulenzen und Andere arbeiten lassen"!! :noe:

@ stev: Bekomme ich für jeden Betreff, der wie dieser hier:"Brauchen dringend Hilfe" heißt, einen Euro?


----------



## Guest (23. Mai 2007)

Weil ich auch nie Bock auf Hausaufgaben hatte:


```
import java.io.*;

public class Worte {

	public String[] getWordsFromFile(File f){
		String text = "";
		try{
			BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(new FileReader(f)); 
			while(true){
				String temp = ""; 
				temp = br.readLine().trim().replace(",", "").replace(".", "").replace("-", " "); // Satzzeichen weg
				text = text + temp + " "; 
				if(temp == null){
					break; 
				}
				
			}
		}catch(Exception e){
			
		}
		return text.split(" "); 
	}
	
	public static void main(String[] args){
		Worte Instanz = new Worte(); 
		String[] words = Instanz.getWordsFromFile(new File("D:/test.txt")); //Datei mit Text laden
		float buchstaben = 0; 
		for(int i = 0; i < words.length; i++){
			buchstaben = buchstaben + words[i].length(); 
		}
		System.out.println("Durchschnittliche Länge: "+(buchstaben/words.length)); //Länge ausgeben
	}
	
}
```
hf hoff das is so in Ordnung


----------



## Quaxli (23. Mai 2007)

Damit hast Du sämtlich erzieherischen Maßnahmen untergraben


----------



## Sharpner (23. Mai 2007)

Ach, muss auch mal sein *g*


----------



## ulmtal (23. Mai 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Weil ich auch nie Bock auf Hausaufgaben hatte:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Für sowas würdest du von mit direkt eine 6 bekommen.  :wink:


----------



## Sharpner (24. Mai 2007)

Dann schreib halt noch was rein wenn du willst 
wozu bei dem Programm Fehler abfangen, entweder es geht oder nicht... wenn er die Datei net findet bringts mir auch nix wenn das Programm weiter läuft *g*


----------



## Guest (30. Mai 2007)

hey ihr versager gebt doch einfach zu, dass ihr es nicht könnt :meld: danke an den einen der was geschrieben hat ihr anderen könnt ja wohl ma garnichts


----------



## Marco13 (30. Mai 2007)

Mist - wir sind durchschaut   
EDIT: Zumindest kann ich das Wort "loser" richtig schreiben  :meld: *uff*


----------



## NTB (30. Mai 2007)

Die Lösung tut wohl was sie soll...
...zumindest mit kleinen Dateien, teilweise an den Lösungsvorschlägen vorbei und in einem schlechten Stil.
Es ist also eine "ausreichende" Lösung. Je nach Anforderung auch mit gravierenden "Mängeln behaftet".


----------



## stev.glasow (30. Mai 2007)

so was kann eigentlich gleich zu oder in den müll


----------

